# The right to "RANT"



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

With all the "Ranting"going on here these days I thought that the idea of a colleague of ours was a good one. This is the "offical"ranting thread.

For me,My day was really crappy,

Everyone wanted everything from me all at the same time with no regard for what I was dealing with,Clients wanted menu ideas for April,staff wanted to know how come there checks were not in today as the human resourse director snuck out the back door.
ETC,ETC,ETC
 

So when you want to rank...come over here and blow off some steam 
cc


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

AAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
Hey, this really works!

ok, not quite a rant; is a primal screem acceptable too?

CC, I'm sorry you had a crappy day. So everyone wants a piece of you. Just imagine if they didn't? You'd probably be bored....


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Primal scream works for me too.
Those god darn little pencil pushing,holyer than thou,suit wearing,pin toed,big nosed,ego driven,4 wheeling,plastic coated,sudo supporters, AAAAAAArrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggg.

I sayOFF WITH THERE HEADS!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank god I don't have a temper 
cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thanks for sharing Afra..

I appreciate it
cc


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Gosh, CC, that sounds like the sorority house a lot of the time.  
Nice thread!


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Hey folks happy holidays and great rants , CC yours is truly refreshing on how feelings can run sometimes in the back of the house . Yes everybody does know our jobs better than we do
and we should be able to preform miracles at will . Human resources is another word for a wallflower from what I have seen of most of them . All I know is when I was a younger chef I used the walk in as my verbal warning box and as my personal outlet for frustration . In deep space ( and the walk inn ) no one can hear you scream . Remember that we have some of the toughest jobs emotionally that there is . Everybody we come in contact with wants somthing from us , especially our employees . I remember when I was a little younger one of my responses was 
" you know they actually pay me to run this kitchen and cook food" Do not despair for you have stayed the course to long to let an off day hurt you . Remember that we are the backbone of this industry and in the famouse words of Mick Jagger Hey Hey you you get off of my cloud . Talk the talk and walk the walk , who can stay our destiny?


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Wierd thread.

Older people would say that the ultimate cure for such situations is to go visit a hospital or a jail or a court of Law and have a look of what "Bad situations" really mean...

But what about a good healthy shout at those that make you angry? I mean really loud. Example : Shout in NYC and being heard in Montreal


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Okay, I admit it, I get serious road rage.

Yesterday I hit an hour of traffic on the highway. WHY? Because people had to look at an accident on the side of the road. Why are people so nosey? They shouldn't stop if they're not able to help.

And what's with these jerks in the left lane who either don't look in their rear view mirrors, or don't care that someone's trying to pass? You'd definitely think I was a nutcase if you heard what goes on in my car when I'm upset.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks CC, I feel much better...


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Well this is where I belong, I've always got a 'rant' brewing (I guess that's not a secret anymore, ha!). Craziness and demanding situations don't make me rant. NOT BEING ABLE TO FIGURE OUT "WHY", does. Wanting to help but not being able to help DOES also.

WHY owners don't care about anything but their bottom line?
Why they don't see their staff as something that can dramaticly help their bottom line?
Why they dictate to their people and never consider dialoging?
Why most places are threatened by the words, staff meeting?
Why don't they want imput from the staff that sees the issues and might have creative answers to help with problems?
Why they hire managers at all, then they tie their hands?
Why not hire a secretary instead? 
Why they set limits and allow everyone to break them?


Why a 50 hour work is NESSASARY?
Why more one more person on staff wouldn't be a better solution that working who they have to death?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I read your posts complaining about your jobs or jobs in general and think aren't you all lucky to have job problems. I would trade place with any of you in a second.


Life is a funny thing, often you want what you can not have anymore. You never know how much you appreciate certain things until you loose them.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Such a wise comment, Isabelle...food for thought!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Oh James, dear James,

Are you sure you don't prefer *LAING* !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Is the need to rant a female experience? I wonder....in my little life I notice the men around me seem to be better at verbalizing their 'compliants/non agreements' through out their day. Could some of us females be too polite to say what were thinking? So we build into rants? NO, I'm not that polite..........hum.....

Or is it the perfectionist who rants the most? 

Actually I think I do it so much here because their isn't anywhere else to do it. It's not approprieate at work. My freinds don't 'get it' and you folks do. Best of all, you can get insightful feed back from insiders here.

Come on Freud....

P.S. Say what James? Also, do you mean a good dirty ***? Or a good dirty ****? Big difference, ha!


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

I have to RANT about the sales managers that think I can pull a chocolate wrapped cake out of my but-t last minute in the middle of Thanksgiving rush--about not seeing the sun the last 4 days and feeling like a vampire this afternoon --about having Carl's Jr. as our Thanksgiving dinner since I was too tired to cook(Okay, it was either that or canned soup). 
Thank god I have my kung-fu classes ---good vehicle for my aggression and my sparring partner loves it when I get rough!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Oh, James....you're not _really_ Freudian, are you???

I am so disappointed.

sigh.


----------



## 1538 (Jun 3, 2001)

Gee, Anygrychef, if you DID pull a cake out of your rear, you could tell the sales managers it was chocolate...


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Hey Bond this is a thread for rant and not a poetry board.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

My rant....


"I work for Dilbert"

'nuff said.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You have my deepest sympathy Jim. If there is one comic strip I can not stand it's Dilbert. Working with a real one must indeed be **** on earth.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Still smiling, Bond, always smiling...


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

As this is the ranting thread. . .I had a man who came for a chair massage for TEN minutes and wanted me to do a chiropractic manipulation!!!! I mean do I ask McDonalds to give me fresh, Scottish organic salmon!!?? No I take what they offer, or i go somewhere else! But i got my revenge  I did everything with my elbow except pirouette (I can't spell that) on this mans shoulder (now that would have been a sight to see. . .). Do you know how you chefs feel when someone wants a Cordon Bleu meal made to their own recipe but paying McDonalds prices? Well that how I feel today. he went away happy though. . .I suppose I gave him Cordon bleu on the cheap. Yipee


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

*Originally posted by CJ:*

"Gee, Anygrychef, if you DID pull a cake out of your rear, you could tell the sales managers it was chocolate... "

1) I'm not that talented.
2) My butt is not THAT big(they ordered a 14" cake).
3) They wanted white chocolate.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

rotfl


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

the question is just how close is Bond in his minds eye view of the cheftalk contributors?

My only rant is that I want the holiday season to be over so that I can get some rest. 
OK I have one more .... Is my Blazer invisible or do they just don't care that they are cutting me off?


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

is it illegal to torture your pasrty chef if he is in the wrong ? just curious..

patrick


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

pjm, It sounds perfectly legal to me.


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

momoreg
Thanks for the tip..:bounce: 

patrick


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Why would I rant, when my glass if half full?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Unforunately Bond might not be too far off from my description. But it's my eyes that give my emotions away not my brow. Does he also know what color they are? If he gets that right first guess I'm looking for the hidden camera.

Common Angry.....how about the manager who asks you for a b-day cake for every employees birthday (on the day of the event) when you have a million other things to do.

or the freind who has a b-day party for you and asks you to bring your own cake (I had that happen before)?


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Being such a masterful secret agent, he surely knows that the eyes are the windows of the soul.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

...and to continue Wendy's thread, how about those family and friends who invite you to a party, and after you've said yes, they ask you to bring a cake.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

That is such cheesy behavior, isn't it momoreg? I guess it takes all kinds...


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Accept what comes your way woven in the fabric of your destiny ,
for what could more aptly suit your needs ....................


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Ranting: the sound made when nothing happens.

A drivers' license, a business license and a marriage licence are far more dangerous than a "license to kill". Less collateral damage!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

ah, come on men, you are all so reflective where's the RANT?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Amen, Isa. 

Momoreg and I drive the same way: with determination. She was very polite while I was in her passenger seat, but I know what she was thinking on several occasions when I visited last month! If words could shatter glass, my windshield would need replacing several times each month.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)




----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

(&*&%&$#@#^%&%(%(%(%(^%*&$#&#&&)_(_+*)&)%(^%$&%[email protected]_ )(*)&()^(*%^%$^%#^$#@[email protected]!$#$^@^$#&$*%$&%(*^*&^(*&_ (*&_*(&)&^(*%*(&$##@@&%%$#*%%^)^^)^_(*_^)*&^+^&^)& %(&%(&$*^%$^*%#%#@^[email protected]$!#!" rant" &(&^%(^#@#!%&$&%(&*)*^_(&*_&_(*(*&^*(&%&%^%#^#%^@@ [email protected]%@#%$#*^%(&%)^+(_+)*)(*)(*)(&)(*^)*&^*&%&$"AAAAAAAArrrrrrrrgggggggg" )(**(&(&*^(#@[email protected]^%$^^#%&%^)(&*()&(*&*^(*%*$^%#^%#@$ #!#[email protected]^%#^%^$%&%*(^(*^)^*()*^)*&^(*^*(^*)&^(*&^(*^( *^%%&%&(*%&*%^      
cc


----------



## 1538 (Jun 3, 2001)

LOL, Angrychef! I had answers to 1 & 2, but I got nothing' for # 3!! Maybe if I was as eloquent as Cape Chef...


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Last night we were invited in a friend of mine from University .
From the beginning of the week she is being asking me with e-mails and phone calls the recipe for my backlava...

I have sent the recipe 3 times!!!!

On Friday evening she called me "desperate" to ask my a favor...
Guess what...

Needless to say that she doesn't work and she spends her days watching TV programs...

Needless to say that I said no! 
I thought that deep in her heart she thinks that a I am a B**** anyway.
So, I had a reputation to keep. ..


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

i feel for you, Nobody, i too have received harassment for years as "a cute little thing" in the kitchen. my favorite question was "can you lift that 40# box of lettuce?" which of course i could, but what did that have to do with my qualifications? or, perhaps the time i was mistaken for a 12 year old boy? until i opened my mouth.  but such is life and i like you hope that i have made it easier for the next generation of women chefs.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Hope you're feeling better Brad....


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Isabelle,

i am feeling much better now 
Thanks
cc


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I think it did !

That's why none replied...
I was certain that only Bond would reply.

Welcome "Nobody-U-Know"!
I hope you came here to stay.


----------



## melina (Nov 6, 2001)

I don't see anything shocking here.

Have I become too tolerant?


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I read your post with interest. I think it was well written and said everything that needed to be said to describe your situation and the hard work you have done. I'm the only person in my kitchen, so I don't have that problem. Is that what it's really like out there for female chefs?


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

dear pasta chef, 
nobody hit the nail on the head. working in the back of the house for the past 20 years or so i have seen a lot of abusive behavior towards females. starting from the difference in wages to the work stations. when i first started out people did not want to give me the time of day, i had one person tell me that he already had one broad in the kitchen and that filled his quota and others did not believe that i could physically do the job. it's very hard and wearing to have to go in every day and keep proving yourself over and over.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I've gotta say Thanks! Finally, finally after (what seemed like a zillion posts) I'm not the only female talking (oops Suzanne too) about female issues in the professional kitchen, finally more voices! I Hope you'll stick around.

I'm not interested in sympathy AT ALL! I'm certain neither of you are either. But it's comforting to me to hear your voices. Why? Because you begin to wonder if it's YOU, if your the problem. Let me ask you this (if you don't mind)...(more then the physical aspect of the work) have you ever noticed guys competing with you (even when it's not appropriate)?

In my case as a pastry chef I've really struggled with a couple head chefs who needed to always 'top' me. It's never made any sense to me, their the boss I just work for them. I always thought they should be proud of my work but it always seemed to backfire and alienate them from me. Does this ring any bells for either of you?


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

This situation is not only for ladies chefs, if that makes you feel better.

I have just read a survey according to which 50% of women scientists are victims of abuse and not only verbal by husbands and colleagues.

Too hard for them to accept some smart women and to receive a smart reply when they need one.

The situation is way out of control in criminal courts, because in this field you can really built a reputation as a lawyer and of course to make really BIG money...

If you are a woman and you are good they start to question your femininity... You know what I mean, They start spreading rumors that you cannot be an effective lawyer and be fond of men the same time...
I am "lucky" because I am married and relatively young. Some other older and divorced colleagues have to tolerate some very nasty remarks by men collegues. 
And you know... You walk in the corridors and you can hear to this nasty comments as you walk by...

It's very sad but this is how it works.

I am going to mention another "funny" but really depressing detail.

Lawyers and maybe chefs also usually have short hair, mostly because you have no time to spend in hairdressers'. When they see a lady lawyer with short hair they call her guy.
I have very long hair because this is how I like them. 
I cannot tell you here how they call me .

These are the rules. It's obvious that we are still in Middle ages , it's just that we have other mediums nowdays, like Internet.

I do not let my self loose courage by this situation. I am only interested to be respected by my husband and I have decided to ignore rats. In fact I enjoy with the corner of my eye their faces everytime they lose a case...

But I respect and love men. I think that society and Life is worth living just because of men  I enjoy the friendship of very fine gentlemen that they show me respect and they have encouraged me in several aspects of my professional and private life.

Maybe it's just a matter of character and education and breeding.
Don't forget. Apart of lawyers, chefs, housewives, workers, doctors, we are mothers that we raise sons.We have an opportunity to change thins, I just don't know why we haven't done this yet.

I don't believe that you made me rant!
But I needed that.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

the competition i've endured seems to be equal - i've been backstabbed by male and female. everyone insists that they are the best, vying for the managements attention, maybe its that they are so insecure with themselves that they cannot function as a team. aaah, the disfunctional family in the kitchen  where would we be without them!


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Hey folks : Wow a lot of emotion and feelings coming off of this thread . Let me start off by saying that I am a man and and have been a professional chef for over 20 years . I almost feel guilty being a man and reading these deep feelings by my fellow culinary compadres. I started this biz in what I call the old school of working with European chefs . There kitchens were run like the military but worse . There was no fun just a fear of who the demigod of a chefs anger would be focused on next . I Quickly disassociated myself from these kind of people and found a wonderful Swiss chef to aprentice to and learned the trade I love .
As my career progressed I have worked in many large multi outlet hotels as sous chef or restaurant chef and I have seen that I am better than you cause I am a guy attitude more than I care to admit . I have always been against that behavior and have always defended the person who was right . There a lot of abusive men out there lets face it , and a lot of them find there way into our chosen field of endeavor . So be it . I am now a Food service Director with a chef working for me and my chef is female .
She is without a doubt the best employee I have ever had in all of my years as a manager . I had a problem with some long time employees who were men and thought that they were to good to work for a woman , ha how could a woman know more than them . I ended up bringing both men (one at a time ) to my office were I basically read them from the book and told them this was my decision and she was the boss of the kitchen and if they did not like it they could take a hike . One quit a week later but the other tried to stay around and make the chefs life **** , so I used progressive discipline and eventualy fired him . The end result is My chef still works for me and we tolerate no bad attitudes . We talk and walk teamwork and customer service every day . Stick to your guns and know that the old B.S. is just that , old and done for . I applaud you women and I feel you should stand up and not take it anymore . If a man feels he must compete with you in a unfriendly way than take the bull by the horns and put him in his place . I think that you will find more support than you think you have . Remember a bully is a bully and no body realy likes that behavior . Of course thats just my opinion........................:chef:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I am a single white male. We have no politically correct advocacy groups. Paybacks are a *****


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I'm a competitive person, but not argumentative. I think I now love being the only person in my kitchen. Ihave very long hair too, Athenaeus I know the rules, but I keep it in a pony tail at work.


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Just because I work in a GROCERY STORE does not mean I am unintelligent NOR does it give you the right to yell at me because you cannot find your cookies.

You want to know why your kids act like spoiled brats? Because that's all they see YOU being! Try teaching them something like kindness and patience.

*****

And I am NOT the manager. It is NOT my FAULT if we run out of bread. If you are having a dinner party that is SO IMPORTANT, perhaps you should have considered ordering what you needed. 

Or better yet, learn how to make a #$&#^ cake on your own. 

Please, follow through on your threats, and go shop at our competitors. I would be happy for them to have to deal with you.

*****

Don't throw a tantrum about a #$(*#$ free cookie!!!!

*****

Ahhhhhhhhh.........................

I feel much better now, thanks.

:bounce: ~~Shimmer~~


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

So much unapreciation for the hard working people who deal with the public . Hey shimmer you are appreciated more than you will ever be told . Without your help we would not fill our baskets and check out of your store . Some things are beyond our control , yet we must deal with them on a daily basis . I have found that keeping things on an unpersonal basis and stating the truth in most cases defuses the situation . And if the patron is still upset then that is there problem in life to deal with , not mine . I refuse to let someone else dictate the feelings of my day ! Work the best you can , feel good ABOUT YOURSELF , and remember that all we can have a difference over is the HERE and NOW.............
Of course thats just my opinion......................:bounce:


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Nice rant Shimmer!! I could hear your written words!

Common Chefboy let it OUT....? You started to rant on another thread about us whinners.....let me have it. What really drives you crazy?


----------

